# Who are you?



## ffemt8978 (Jun 27, 2004)

Thought I'd start a thread about who we are (how old you are, what you do for a living, education, marital status, and things like that).

My name is ffemt8978.  I'm 35, single, no kids (that I know of), no college but did serve almost 9 years in the military, and I currently work for the TSA.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm 27 and live in Sarasota, FL.

I have seven years security experience specializing in fire protection and EMS.  I went to Vincennes University double majoring in Security Management and Law Enforcement.

Just recently I decided that I have had enough of the security world.  This is my last week in security (a private retirement community; population expected to be about 500; 96 acres; 49 homes, 200+ apartments; assisted, skilled nursing).  We do all the security and EMS for the community.  While the concept is good the people running the show are a joke, inadequite training, lack of pay, lack of manpower, etc.  

So I will be starting a whole new career on July 6.  I'll be a Client Service Rep. for a payroll processing company.  It pays about $4,500/yr more than what I was making before, M-F, days, weekends/holidays off, etc.  I was recruited for the job and couldn't pass it up.  But this will also allow me to go to EMT school at night and that is the most important plus of all.

Maybe in a couple of months I'll see if I can volly for the department down the street.

Chimp


----------



## TKO (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm 20 and I live in Saskatchewan, Canada. I am currently in a long term relationship and I dont have any kids. I am a Primary Care Paramedic and a Security Officer. I work for a large industrial site that deals with Hazardous chemicals. I have 2 and half years EMS experience. I also have my Emergency Medical Dispatch and I teach CPR classes on days off. In the fall I am taking some University classes mostly anatomy and physiology type than going to Paramedic school.

TKO


----------



## MMiz (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm 21 and live in Michigan.  I'm a student at Michigan State University as a Secondary Education major.  I'm really a modified History major, with an English minor.  That means I'll be able to teach high school English and History.  Next year will be my last, then a year of student teaching.  During student teaching I'll be taking 24 credits that is considered masters-level work.

Three years ago I completed my EMT-Basic training in a summer academy.  Six or so months ago I began work for a private EMS company.  We provide BLS, ALS, and Critical Care (Intensive Care) services to the entire county, a suburb of Detroit.  We have a contract with one city, and provide ALS services to them, with BLS crews and Paramedic First Responders also responding.

I'm fortunate enough to really be working for an amazing company.  They're a non-profit company that really takes care of both their crews and patients.  We have new equipment and great management.  

Initially I thought I would take a year off after my student teaching and go for the EMT-Paramedic level, but after working in EMS for a while I just dont think it's worth it.  We'll see how that goes though.

No family, wife, or kids, right now, though the parents have a pet dog.


----------



## spunkygizmo (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm Rachel, I'm 18, I live in TN, and I currently hold a NREMT-B license, and a Tennessee state EMT-IV license. I work for Medic One which is an ambulance service out of Nashville. I am also in college, getting my required classes out of the way so I can get my Paramedic license. (eventually,lol). I live with my parents, and I have one brother, and I am in a steady relationship of two and a half years with a guy who's currently in the Air Force and about to leave to go to Italy. I also ride horses a lot, as my grandparents are horse trainers.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 27, 2004)

Erika, 25yo, single, grew up in New York, went to Washington & Lee University in Lexington, VA and I am a CPA working for Deloitte & Touche, LLP.

I volunteer as a firefighter & EMT-CC (Critical Care) in my home town.  I am the Rescue Lieutenant (currently acting Captain), and the department treasurer.  I also volunteer with an ambulance corps a few towns over.


----------



## ResTech (Jun 27, 2004)

Derek, 26 y/o and live in South-Central, PA about ten minutes from the Maryland border. I am single and have two children. I am currently attending a two-year paramedic program at a local community college and will be in my second year upon returning for the Fall semester. I also completed schooling and graduated with a background in information technology. 

I have worked in EMS since I was 18 with part of that time as a firefighter. I currently hold Pennsylvania and NREMT-B certifications. I currently work for a combination career/volunteer fire department that runs all "paid" EMS with an annual volume of about 1500-1600 calls. I served in the past with my volunteer EMS department (http://waynesboroems.org) as Deputy Chief of Operations for two years. 

Hopefully, come June of 2005 I will be on my way to getting a decent paying job (that would be a change  ) in a neighboring city as a drug push'n, needle stick'n, life save'n, ***-kick'n Nationally Registered  Paramedic. 

Oh, and I have a sincere love for music too... alternative/emo and punk.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 28, 2004)

As you know, my name's Chris. I'm 29, have been married almost 4 years and have a 7 month old daughter. We live in Sierra Madre, which is about 15 miles NE of downtown Los Angeles and next to Pasadena, where I grew up (my wife's from Indiana). My next door neighbor growing up was an Engineer with the Pasadena FD, which probably started my interest in the fire service. My father-in-law is also a retired volunteer FF.

Got my B.S. in Safety and Health from the University of Southern California after originally starting as an architecture major (that lasted 1 semester). Started out working for a small consulting firm developing safety programs for highly hazardous chemicals (petrochemical, cold storage, water treatment, etc.). Then went on to be the Safety Engineer at the Los Angeles Times, then a Safety Trainer at a major oil company (started as Tosco, which got bought by Phillips Petroleum, which merged with Conoco to become ConocoPhillips all during my time there). Left that job last fall and currently work for an insurance broker doing safety audits of public schools.

Started out in EMS back when I was at the Times. We had an in-house Medical Department that was shut-down, and I was asked to help the Security Department put together a Medical Emergency Response Team consisting of First Responder trained personnel. I ended up leaving that job shortly after that for other reasons, but got my EMT training through the company that did the FR training there while I was at the oil company. 

All of my jobs have involved some degree of fire safety and hazmat activity as well. Oversaw the high-rise life safety program at the Times for awhile, served on both the local and national emergency response teams for the oil company and do a lot of fire safety in my current job. So, when we moved to Sierra Madre a little over 2 years ago, I decided I wanted to join the Sierra Madre FD (the only all volunteer department in LA County). Started attending drills as a guest last January, was made a Trainee last June and was voted on as Probationary Firefighter in December. 

I do some volunteer instruction for a local Red Cross chapter and am currently scheduled to be one of the instructors for their Emergency Response (aka First Responder) course this coming fall. I'm also actively involved in the American Society of Safety Engineers and am just finishing up (next week) my year as President of one of the local chapters.


----------



## sunshine1026 (Jun 28, 2004)

My name is Valerie, I am 34, divorced and have two sons.   I work for the Red Cross in an administrative capacity, and have also been a Red Cross disaster services volunteer for 7 years.  My educational background is in accounting, and I have worked at a local tax and bookkeeping service in one capacity or another for 15 years.  

I volunteer as an EMT-B at the local fire company, and am also the fire prevention chairperson and the assistant financial secretary.


----------



## Alpha752 (Jul 6, 2004)

My name is Russ and Im a NREMT-B in Ohio.  I live in the suburbs of Cleveland, and currently work Security for a large professional sporting complex downtown.  I have apps out to several private companies, trying to get work as an EMT. 

I took the summer off, and am hoping to get back to school in the fall.  My goal is go get on a career FD as a FF/EMT.  I am considering going through Fire Academy myself, and then getting my Paramedic.  I would also like to be a CPR/AED instructor.

Im 23 years old


----------



## cbdemt (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey, I'm Caleb, 21, from central IL.  I went to Illinois State University for 2yrs, majoring in Music Education (temporary insanity).  After realizing that it wasn't for me, I took the EMT class and was hooked.  
I am planning to move to Chicago within the next year to pursue a "paid" career in EMS.  I'm planning to complete paramedic training after settling in Chi town.
I volunteer with a small department as an FF/EMT.  I don’t have much training on the fire fighting side yet, but that will change after this weekend.  I'm looking forward to our County Fire School this Sat. & Sun, where I’m going to take the Essentials class.
As for my current source of income... I work in Financial Services for a large medical facility.  It’s completely boring, and I can’t say that I enjoy it... but it pays the bills for now! B)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 6, 2004)

What???? I'm the OLD dude around here?   :angry: 

Somebody's gotta be older than me here!


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jul 6 2004, 06:08 PM
> * What???? I'm the OLD dude around here?   :angry:
> 
> Somebody's gotta be older than me here!    *


 Teeheehee...

Don't think of it as "old", think of it as "not as young".   :lol:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuelt+Jul 6 2004, 03:35 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuelt @ Jul 6 2004, 03:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ffemt8978_@Jul 6 2004, 06:08 PM
> * What???? I'm the OLD dude around here?  :angry:
> 
> Somebody's gotta be older than me here!   *


Teeheehee...

Don't think of it as "old", think of it as "not as young".   :lol: [/b][/quote]
 Yeah, and it's not a femur fracture...it's a mid-shaft horizontal realignment.


----------



## sunshine1026 (Jul 7, 2004)

Well, if it makes you feel any better, I will catch up with you at the end of July!  B)


----------



## traumagirl1029 (Jul 7, 2004)

hey all...I'm Liz..im 17 and im a crew chief for my EMS explorer post at a small privately owned ambulance company...i live just outside Buffalo NY and will be graduating from HS next june..currently i'm taking a college level criminal justice course and will be going through my EMT-B course in Jan as well as my security officer training by the time i graduate...i hope to continue on to college for a major in Crim. Justice and a minor in Psych. My main goal however since as long as i can remember watching reruns of Emergency with my grandpa..is to work my way up to a Medic. seems like i've got it all figured out! lol...   B)        take care all!


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 9, 2004)

Keep thinking that.  I'm 27 and I still haven't figured it all out yet. LOL

Chimp


----------



## citizencain20 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Hey Everyone, I am 21, from North Central Wisconsin.  My background was as a Senior Network Systems Analyst and Broadcast TV Technician, holding A+, N+, CCNA, CCNE, MCSE Certs.  Started as a Volunteer FF 3 years ago, and this past winter completed my EMT-B.  I am now enrolled in EMT-Intermediate (I99).  After running the gamot of Technology, it is no where near as rewarding as life working with patient care could ever be.  B) *


----------



## firekountrybunny (Jul 10, 2004)

Howdy!!!

I orginally was a teacher for four years. I also coached softball and it always seemed that my students and players were always getting hurt. So, I signed up for a first responder class. I completed the class and two months later began my 24 hour Firefighter class. I finished and began my EMT-B basic class a month later and after finishing that started EMT-A class a month after that! So needless to say it has been one class after another. During my basic class I had two students killed in a car accident. I decided to continue my education and decided that teaching wasn't for me. I now work full time as an EMT for over a year. 

I begin EMT-I class in August and will finish in April. I am also returning to school to get my RN license. My goal is to become a flight nurse and EMS Instructor. I was working full time and also part time at neighboring county services, but am now down to one job. I volunteer for a local ambulance service for the county I live in as well as serve as a first responder/fire fighter for my township. 

I am moving in August and have already checked into joining the local fire dpeartment in that area as well. I have been working hard to get the house remodeled so that I can move in ASAP! It's a large farmhouse in the middle of a corn field with lots of room for my dog to roam!!! I am soooooooo excited!

The hardest part has been the recent loss of one of my partners who was a paramedic. He was only 26. Luckily I was not working when they brought him in... and I thank god for that. Since that time I resigned my position there because I did not fell as if the hospital I worked for really gave two cents for it's employees. They were very cold and unsupportive during the whole thing. It has been the best decision and also made it easier to deal with my partners absence since I am not there to remember that he is gone. I miss him, but life goes on and I will take all that I have learned from him and be the best EMT I can! B)


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 10, 2004)

Logansport huh?  I moved to Florida from Evansville, Indiana about three years ago.

Welcome to the forum.  I know you'll enjoy your stay here.

Chimp


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jul 10 2004, 08:27 AM
> * Welcome to the forum.  I know you'll enjoy your stay here.
> 
> Chimp *


 Very well put.  I second that.


----------



## Firechic (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi everyone! I'm new and this is an excellent forum!
Ok, I'll tie Scott with the age thing.....
Originally from Long Island NY, moved to Texas after graduating college with a Psych BA. I worked as a flight attendant for about 5 years to travel and see what I was missing in the world after being cooped up in college - I also was in the Naval reserves for 8 years. 
I left the airlines for an exciting career in DPS - became a police officer, then a structural & aircraft rescue FF and then paramedic. I recently started my classes to obtain my RN. Would love to go to medical school, but I'm married with a soon to be one year old and I love my family too much to abandon them.
I guess I'll work as a nurse P/T (ER or eventually flight) and wait until I'm too decrepit and old to pick up those wonderfully large patients or a hose. (Most of you seem to think Scott is old, so I may already be there!)
I plan on going back to school and get a graduate degree for NP, so I can sit in a comfy office and not sweat all day in the Texas heat!
Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Firechic_@Jul 11 2004, 09:52 PM
> * (Most of you seem to think Scott is old, so I may already be there!)
> *


  

Thanks for the ego boost!


----------



## medicrn2b05 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi, I'm Wendy,  I am 28 and I have been a medic for four years and I am currently in my second year of RN school.  No kids(unless you count the furry ones), and I'm in a long term relationship.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 5, 2004)

Welcome to the group Wendy!

Chimp


----------



## MMiz (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by medicrn2b05_@Aug 5 2004, 03:55 PM
> * Hi, I'm Wendy,  I am 28 and I have been a medic for four years and I am currently in my second year of RN school.  No kids(unless you count the furry ones), and I'm in a long term relationship. *


 Wendy,

Welcome to the forum!  For the longest time, and every so often, I review the RN program at my college.  I just don't think I can do it, a bit too much science and math for me.  I commend you on your dedication though, and wish you the best of luck!  Are you doing the program at a community college, or a four-year college?  Both the local community college, and the college I go to offer great programs.  I continue to toy with the idea every once in a while.

I hope you continue to post on the forum, it's nice having different points of view.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Aug 5, 2004)

Looks like I've missed welcoming several newcomers to the board, so let me just say welcome to all.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by medicrn2b05_@Aug 5 2004, 01:55 PM
> * No kids(unless you count the furry ones), and I'm in a long term relationship.*


Those are the best types of kids.    

Alas, I have been remiss in my duties as well.  Time to make up for it:

WELCOME ALL NEW MEMBERS TO THE BEST EMT FORUM ON THE WEB!


----------



## CBlasek (Aug 6, 2004)

Well. My name is Charles, im 19 and am enrolled in my EMT-B class. I live in a suburb of Philadelphia, Horsham. I am a volunteer EMT/Fire Fighter. Right now I run a day camp office at the local college. During the school year, I am a IT Desk Technician for Unisys/Dell. I recently got involved with the volunteer FF/EMT, because my current girlfriend is highly involved with it, her Parents/Brother.  I want to get to her family and the "other family" to meet me and know me.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 7, 2004)

Welcome to OUR family.  I think you will enjoy Fire/EMS, since we're all one big family.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 8, 2004)

*My real first name is Maria, I'm 38, married 16 years, no kids (cats & 1 dog), U.S. ARMY veteran (84-92, Military Police), some college, EMT-B, currently work as a waitress (looking for different job), volunteer firefighter and EMT-B, from Michigan, live in Illinois, drive a pick-up, like to read, LOVE "Lord of the Rings", interested in organic gardening, writing & journaling, photography (especially black & white), environmentalism (conservative use of resources, recycling, taking care of what we have, stuff like that), classical, country, some alternative, and rock music is alright with me.

This isn't probably a good time for anybody to "get to know me". I haven't been "myself" since February of this year, recovering my confidence has been difficult, and I have found when you go thru something especially trying it changes you, and I'm not sure what to do with the changes yet. That probably didn't make sense. The word "epiphany" probably is relative here.

Anyway, there it is, me, in a nutshell.*


----------



## EMS Maniac (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey All! 
I am Vickie, I am 48 and have been riding EMS for about 2 years.  I have 5 children and have been married 27 years.  We retired from the Army in 1995 after 20 years and came home to Harford County, Maryland, which is where I was born and raised.  

I have a BSN in Nursing and a AAS in Paralegal studies. For the last 3 years I was a practicing paralegal - but I got tired of lawyers ( they are a bunch of lying scum) and decided to go to work in EMS ( less money to be sure but at least I have peace of mind).  I work full time for a local Private Ambulance Company which runs out of Bel Air, Maryland.

Currently, I am in the EMT-I class which began in July and ends in April of 2005.
I am also an active member of a local Volunteer Fire Company, where I do both EMS and Fire side (Mostly EMS though).  My beautiful babies are mostly all adults now except for my youngest son who is 10 years old and going into the 5th grade.
I spend lots of time with my youngest daughter who is 19, and also a volunteer Firefighter/EMT for the same VFC.  We also work for the same company. I think it is safe to say that she is my best friend (besides my hubby of course!)

I had to laugh when I saw the post about being the oldest (I think I have you beat) on this thread - because I am definately the oldest kid I know.
I love the fire service and EMS in particular and I am tickled to have the chance to serve my community and perhaps help someone in the process.


----------



## ma2va92 (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EMS Maniac_@Aug 13 2004, 02:54 PM
> * Hey All!
> I am Vickie, I am 48 and have been riding EMS for about 2 years.
> I had to laugh when I saw the post about being the oldest (I think I have you beat) on this thread - because I am definately the oldest kid I know.
> *


 old hmmm looking back I remeber the day rocks were made.. just kidding   49 here and my kids are 13 and 14 .. hmm but my wife always says she has 3 kids I'm the oldest kid in my house.. and I like it


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EMS Maniac_@Aug 13 2004, 12:54 PM
> * I had to laugh when I saw the post about being the oldest (I think I have you beat) on this thread - because I am definately the oldest kid I know.
> I love the fire service and EMS in particular and I am tickled to have the chance to serve my community and perhaps help someone in the process.    *


 Well, I was the oldest at the time.    

Welcome to the group.


----------



## EMS Maniac (Aug 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Aug 13 2004, 10:34 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Aug 13 2004, 10:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMS Maniac_@Aug 13 2004, 12:54 PM
> * I had to laugh when I saw the post about being the oldest (I think I have you beat) on this thread - because I am definately the oldest kid I know.
> I love the fire service and EMS in particular and I am tickled to have the chance to serve my community and perhaps help someone in the process.   *


Well, I was the oldest at the time.    

Welcome to the group. [/b][/quote]
 Thank you very much for the welcome -
I really appreciate the thought!   :lol:


----------



## croaker260 (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi all!!!!

OK, My name is steve, Im 33, and have been married (for the second time) since June of this year. I have been involved in EMS since 1990 as an EMT/91a10/91b10...spent 6 years in service , with 92-95 at Fort Campbell with the 101st ABN and the post EMS. 
I am what my wife calls an EMS geek on steriods, even after 13 years. I tend to defend my profession, I believe very strongly in profesionalism and education, and sometimes I am impressed with my profession, and sometimes I am disappointed. 
I got my Medic in 95, just as I was getting out of the Army, and if it hadnt been for me loving being a medic (as in Paramedic, not combat medic) I would have stayed in Im sure, for I loved that too. I worked in the middle tennessee area for just over 3 years.  I currently work for Ada County Paramedics in Boise Idaho (since 1998), and absolutely Love it! Good Medicine, great SWO's and scope of practice, good mix of calls, dont get assaulted regularly, 3 specialty teams, etc etc etc. Just say that while I miss my buddies but not where I worked in the south. Pays better tooo. 
While I have always taught in EMS, over the past 4 years I teach extensively, as that is part of my job here now, in addition I am an "Assistant Field Supervisor" (or Stupidvisor)...I currently teach all levels of EMS, write articles, and teach ACLS, BTLS, and PALS. 
Whene I teach, my main request is on the topic of street drugs..so if you need to know about them ..Im you man. I also lecture on advance airway, restrain, and abuse.

In my off time I read as much as possible, all types , but mainly SF/Fantasy..(Yes I was a geek way before EMS) and do a lot of other geeky stuff I wont bore you with. I am very happy with my family, and my biggest challange is remembering they dont want to see me buried in a book or at work all the time. 
I too went through some recent life changing experiances, my grandmother recently dies ( I spent 2-3 months caring for her) wich was hard as she raised me. Not to bore you, but I think this has changed my outlook on some things in life more that even this job has.....hard to explain...but it has (positively) effected my job.

I am a brief, not boxer type of dude at work , and the opposit at home...oh, whas that TOO MUCH?

Steve


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by croaker260_@Aug 14 2004, 04:10 PM
> * I am a brief, not boxer type of dude at work , and the opposit at home...oh, whas that TOO MUCH? *


 LOL, we're all friends here, right?   :lol:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by croaker260_@Aug 14 2004, 02:10 PM
> * I am a brief, not boxer type of dude at work , and the opposit at home...oh, whas that TOO MUCH?
> 
> Steve *


 Well, I was gonna suggest that we get together sometime to meet, that is until I read this comment.    

Welcome to the group.


----------



## EMS Maniac (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by croaker260_@Aug 14 2004, 04:10 PM
> * I too went through some recent life changing experiances, my grandmother recently dies ( I spent 2-3 months caring for her) wich was hard as she raised me. Not to bore you, but I think this has changed my outlook on some things in life more that even this job has.....hard to explain...but it has (positively) effected my job.
> 
> Steve *


 Hey Croaker260,

I totally understand that whole life changing thing going on!!!  When my youngest son was born - he had some serious medical issues - we almost lost him - I didn't get to hold him for the first time until he was 11 days old - and then for only for about 5 minutes.    

I learned some amazing life lessons during that terrible time and it truely made me look at life from a whole new perspective.  It eventually brought me to EMS as a matter of fact and I can honestly say that I am glad it did - I love EMS almost as much as I love that little man of mine - who I am happy to report is a normal HEALTHY kid.  

I am sorry for your loss - I know how much that hurts as well, I lost my grammy a while ago but it still feels like yesterday sometimes. 

Welcome to the group - I may pick your brains - I am in the EMT-I class right now and I have days when I feel totally lost, LOL!

Vickie


----------



## Ray1129 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey guys.  I'm 19, will be 20 in October....*does a happy dance*....I've been a volunteer for 2 years now.  Have all the hoo-hah, FFI and FFII, Rescue Tech, Haz Mat Ops, EMT-B, blah blah blah.  Firefighting is my life.  I'm working, at the present time, to get a paid job in the city.  *crosses fingers and prays*

I really joined the fire service for one thing....to drive the engines.  But of course, being young and ignorant at the time, I took EMT-B because my mother wanted me to.      Ended up being better at it than I thought.  So since I was a trained body that was not going to let calls drop, I ended up being a regular on the medic.  My love is firefighting, and probably always will be, but I'm not going to ignore the medic.  It might feel left out if I do.   :lol: 

Alright, I'm single, no kids, and one baby.      She's about 9 years old, tempermental when she wants to be, and has the loudest purr I've ever heard in my life.  If it weren't for her, I'd probably be in the looney bin right about now.  She's who I can talk to when there's no one else to talk to.  

Hmmm....I'm a volunteer firefighter/stat queen and I'm a paid full-time EMT-B and part-time BLS Instructor.  Would be a driver but I'm not old enough for the insurance.    

I'm located smack in the center of Harford County, MD, about 45 minutes from the PA boarder....so it's all good.


----------



## Luno (Sep 6, 2004)

Let's see, where to begin, I'm a 28yo male in Seattle, WA, working for a private company in the South King County area.  I am single (naw, really?  In this field?) with my two little daughters, 5 and 3.  I work in one of the busiest areas for our company with our station turning 6000+ callouts per year, between two rigs.  We are BLS only, and are toned out with the FDs on Medical calls.  I am an EMT-B, who is looking forward to Medic school, either in Jan. or Mar. and hopefully will be NREMT-P afterward.  I also work as an EMT at the local Six Flags Amusement Park on my days off in the summer, and I work as a Pro Ski Patroller in the winter.  I fell into EMS by accident, actually.  My former career went down with the tech market, so I was working "get-by" jobs, and also worked as a snowboard instructor for a couple of years.  Then I got the bright idea of if I got my EMT-B, I could volunteer for a couple of shifts and free ski pass, instead of having to instruct for it.  Well, long story short, I was hooked, and now I have a new career.  I am looking forward to ski season again, you get great trauma on the hill.  Well best to all of you, and I look forward to the conversations.

Luke


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 6, 2004)

I just wanted to take a moment and say WELCOME to all of our new members who have joined us in the last month or so.  It's always great to get new blood..err I mean faces here. 

Thanks for telling us a little about yourself and don't forget, if your department(s) have a website be sure to click here and provide a link.

See ya in the forums,

Chimp


----------



## MMiz (Sep 7, 2004)

Luno,

Welcome to the forum!  Great story, and it seems you have been in many EMS roles.  We're glad to have you, and hopefully you stick around for a while


----------



## Luno (Sep 7, 2004)

Mmiz, thank you, and I look forward to participation in many discussions.  This field is all about learning, as much as possible as quickly as possible.  With our field, just when your sure you've seen it all, there's one that you haven't.  I.e. your routine GI bleed turns out to have symptoms you can't corrolate to the GI bleed, w/HA, but no dizz, with HTN, even though they've lost apx 300cc of blood/bile/ETOH.  Yeah, it's kinda like being a detective, when you don't know, you can always find out, and it just makes you better.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 17, 2004)

Please don't complain that this is post number twenty something for me but here goes.


My name is Zak, I am 24, single, unknown on the kids issue  hehe... have been a NRFF/PAEMT-B for about 5 years, used to volunteer as a rescue EMT in willow grove PA, then more recently, in abington, I worked my way up to a Safety BC in a 3 truck fire company w/o EMS affiliation (tho they were stationed across the street from us) I'm currently whoring myself out as an EMS consultant until I get myself into medic school. If you have any questions on PA BLS Protocalls, and/or  ambulance equipment/staffing requirements, I'll eventually get the answer for you.

I also enjoy singing and model railroading in my spare time.

I thank you in advance for your acceptance.


----------



## Anomalous (Sep 19, 2004)

To  ffemt8978...

     How about 30 Sept, 1957


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anomalous_@Sep 19 2004, 11:22 AM
> * To  ffemt8978...
> 
> How about 30 Sept, 1957 *


 Mother's Day, 1969.

And no, I don't get my mother anything on that day 'cause she got me!    What more could she ask for?


----------



## Margaritaville (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi

I am also a "little older".  37!! and feelin it!!! h34r:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!      I hope you'll stick around for a while and continue to post here.  You'll find us to be a pretty laid back bunch, always ready to answer any questions that we can.

BTW, you're not the oldest one here (I'll be nice and not tell you who is the oldest   ).


----------

